# Die Xbox 360 ist da - auch etwas für Sie?



## Administrator (28. Dezember 2005)

*Die Xbox 360 ist da - auch etwas für Sie?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## MaxBoeck (28. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Xbox 360 ist da - auch etwas für Sie?*

juhu...1.Teilnehmer! 




ich find Konsolen algemein nich so doll...fast alle spiele, die es für Konsole gibt gibts auch für PC, und wenns mal eins nich gibt kann man auch damit leben. Ausserdem ist der PC um einiges Vielseitiger....man kann nich nur drauf zockn sondern eben auch alles mägliche andere! 

Der Einzige Vorteil der Konsole scheint für mich die Absturzsicherheit zu sein. Wobei das bei den immer komplexer werdenden Technologien der Konsolen in Zukunft vl auch nicht mehr so sein wird.


lg
max

PS: 



Spoiler



Wozu gibts Emulatoren


----------



## Mangoo (28. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Xbox 360 ist da - auch etwas für Sie?*

Eigentlich bin ich auch ein totaler Konsolenmuffel, (dh. hatte außer kurz einers N 64 keine) weil ich lieber am PC bin und damit im internet oder auf LAN spiele!
Die eizige Konsole die für mich in frage käme währe die PS3 aber bis dahin .. . . .


----------



## WurstKaeseMischBrot (28. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Xbox 360 ist da - auch etwas für Sie?*



			
				MaxBoeck am 28.12.2005 11:18 schrieb:
			
		

> juhu...1.Teilnehmer!
> ...fast alle spiele, die es für Konsole gibt gibts auch für PC, und wenns mal eins nich gibt kann man auch damit leben...



ROFL so ein Schwachsinn.

Wieviel Beat ´em Ups gibts denn auf dem PC? Keins! Auf Konsole: Mortal Kombat, Dead or Alive, Tekken, Soul Calibur, Virtua Fighter...

Wieviele Rennspiele gibts auf dem PC? DTM Race Driver, GTR, NfS, Midnight Club, das wars. Auf Konsole: Gran Turismo (da kommt keins der PC Games hin), Forza Motorsport, Ridge Racer, Project Gotham Racing, Moto GP, MX Unleashed, Burnout...

Was für Jump&Runs haben wir auf dem PC? Prince of Persia, das wars. Auf Konsole: Super Mario, Kameo, Sonic, MediEvil...

Action Spiele, auf dem PC gibt es fast nur Ego-Shooter auf der Konsole dagegen gibt es eine Vielfalt sonder gleichen: Mercenaries (3rd-Person und mal was neues), Resident Evil, Metal Gear Solid, Devil May Cry...

Gut bei Strategie und Aufbau-Sims können die Konsolen nicht mithalten, bieten aber einige Titel die es Wert sind gezockt zu werden und auch nicht denselben Einheitsbrei wie auf dem PC bieten wie z.B. Fire Emblem, Advance Wars, Goblin Commander, Kingdom under fire...

Bei Rollenspielen und Adventures war der PC früher den Konsolen meilenweit voraus, mittlerweile ändert sich auch das mit großen Schritten. Da wären z. B.: Zelda, Final Fantasy, Breath of Fire, Gladius, Jade Empire, Golden Sun...

Das sind eindeutig mehr als genug Gründe um deine Aussage als gewaltigen Blödsinn dastehen zu lassen, genau so gut könnte man sagen das es ja auf dem PC auch nur eine Hand voll guter Spiele gibt und die meißten davon auf die Konsole umgesetzt werden.

Konsolen und der PC Bereich werden auf kurz oder lang miteinander verschmelzen, aber zur jetzigen Zeit gibt es für beide eine Daseinsberechtigung. Man sollte erstmal Konsole gezockt haben bevor man solch einen Blödsinn wie du verzapft.


----------



## MaxBoeck (28. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Xbox 360 ist da - auch etwas für Sie?*



			
				MaxBoeck am 28.12.2005 11:18 schrieb:
			
		

> *ich find* Konsolen algemein nich so doll...fast alle spiele, die es für Konsole gibt gibts auch für PC, und wenns mal eins nich gibt kann man auch damit leben. Ausserdem ist der PC um einiges Vielseitiger [...]





			
				WurstKaeseMischBrot am 28.12.2005 18:09 schrieb:
			
		

> ROFL so ein Schwachsinn.



is hald meine Meinung dazu...und die Meinung eines andren als "Schwachsinn" zu bezeichnen halte ich für Schwachsinn.

lg
max


----------



## HanFred (28. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Xbox 360 ist da - auch etwas für Sie?*



			
				MaxBoeck am 28.12.2005 23:10 schrieb:
			
		

> is hald meine Meinung dazu...und die Meinung eines andren als "Schwachsinn" zu bezeichnen halte ich für Schwachsinn.


nein, die aussage, dass es fast alle konsolenspiele auch für PC geben soll ist einfach nur falsch, das ist keine meinung.


----------



## Domingu (29. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Xbox 360 ist da - auch etwas für Sie?*

Wollte mir anfangs auch eine 360 kaufen, weil ich das ständige und teure Aufrüsten am PC satt hatte, aber nachdem ich 5 Geschöfte abgeklappert habe und nirgends mehr eine zu bekommen war, hat's mir einfach gereicht, die können sie von mir aus halten, dann investiuere ich liber eine Playstation 3 und weiter in meinem PC, als, dass ich diese Masche von Microsoft auch noch unterstütze.


----------



## McDrake (29. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die Xbox 360 ist da - auch etwas für Sie?*

Ich hätte auch eine 360er kaufen können (als Händler).
Nur frag ich mich wozu?
Im Konsolenbereich ist die 360 sicher eine Bereicherung. Endlich mal hohe Auflösung fürs Sofa... sofern man einen Plasma/TFT hat.

Im sonstigen Gamebereich juckte mich genau ein Titel (Condemned), der aber auch blad auf PC rauskommt.

Wie will MS die Konsolenherrschaft übernehmen, wenn wir x-mal mehr ps2 über Weihnachten verkauft habe als die 360 (weil nicht lieferbar.. aber das interessiert niemanden)?? 
Da kann der GC ja noch mithalten.
Die Spielehersteller sind ja auch nich grad dumm und investieren in Software, die auch verkauft wird.
Man schaue sich mal die Titel für die nächsten 2 Monate an:
Dead or Alive 4 (ui... Prügelspiel)
NBA 2K6
NHL 2K6 (sicher beide gute Grafik.. damit ist's aber eben heut zutage nicht mehr getan)
Ridge Racer 6 (noch ein Racer)
Ghost Recon 3: Advanced Warfighter (Vielleicht... kommt aber auch auf PC raus)


Ich mag Konsolen. Hab selber  einige zu Hause. Nur ist die 360 nich innovativ.
Und genau das muss man heute sein.


----------



## Phade (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Die Xbox 360 ist da - auch etwas für Sie?*



> Wieviel Beat ´em Ups gibts denn auf dem PC? Keins! Auf Konsole: Mortal Kombat, Dead or Alive, Tekken, Soul Calibur, Virtua Fighter...



Also Virtua Fighter gibt es beispielsweise auch für den PC, aber davon abgesehen: stimmt, hier herrscht ein Mangel (auch wenn die mir persönlich keinen Spaß machen). Früher gab es allerdings mehr, die sich allesamt nicht verkauft haben (von Streetfighter mal abgesehen).



> Wieviele Rennspiele gibts auf dem PC? DTM Race Driver, GTR, NfS, Midnight Club, das wars. Auf Konsole: Gran Turismo (da kommt keins der PC Games hin), Forza Motorsport, Ridge Racer, Project Gotham Racing, Moto GP, MX Unleashed, Burnout...



World Racing, GT Legends, Colin McRae Rally ... Also ich denke, da gibt es doch noch ein paar mehr als von dir aufgezählt. Aber auch hier ist der Konsolenmarkt wohl größer, da andere Nachfrage.



> Was für Jump&Runs haben wir auf dem PC? Prince of Persia, das wars. Auf Konsole: Super Mario, Kameo, Sonic, MediEvil...



Stimmt. Allerdings gab es auch hier mit Earthworm Jim oder Pandemonium Spiele, die sich aber trotz hoher Wertungen schlecht verkauft haben.

Action 





> Spiele, auf dem PC gibt es fast nur Ego-Shooter auf der Konsole dagegen gibt es eine Vielfalt sonder gleichen: Mercenaries (3rd-Person und mal was neues), Resident Evil, Metal Gear Solid, Devil May Cry...



Resident Evil und Metal Gear Solid gibt's auch, aber - du wirst es erraten haben - sie interessieren (fast) kein Schwein auf dem PC. Davon abgesehen: In diesem Genre sind PC-Spiele ja nun wohl alles andere als innovationsarm. Die Vielfalt ist riesig.



> Gut bei Strategie und Aufbau-Sims können die Konsolen nicht mithalten, bieten aber einige Titel die es Wert sind gezockt zu werden und auch nicht denselben Einheitsbrei wie auf dem PC bieten wie z.B. Fire Emblem, Advance Wars, Goblin Commander, Kingdom under fire...



Öhm? Welcher Einheitsbrei? Hier gibt's alles von Warcraft3 über AOE 3 über Civ bis Siedler und Black and White... Konsolen können hier nicht mithalten? Richtig.



> Bei Rollenspielen und Adventures war der PC früher den Konsolen meilenweit voraus, mittlerweile ändert sich auch das mit großen Schritten. Da wären z. B.: Zelda, Final Fantasy, Breath of Fire, Gladius, Jade Empire, Golden Sun...



Gerade was Adventures anbelangt, ist der PC immer noch deutlich voraus. Konsolenrollenspiele (Achtung: Verallgemeinerung!) sind häufig oberflächlicher und mehr für ein schnelles Spiel für Zwischendurch angelegt. Einiges, was sich hier "Rollenspiel" nennt, ist keins 



> Das sind eindeutig mehr als genug Gründe um deine Aussage als gewaltigen Blödsinn dastehen zu lassen, genau so gut könnte man sagen das es ja auf dem PC auch nur eine Hand voll guter Spiele gibt und die meißten davon auf die Konsole umgesetzt werden.



 



> Konsolen und der PC Bereich werden auf kurz oder lang miteinander verschmelzen, aber zur jetzigen Zeit gibt es für beide eine Daseinsberechtigung.



 Das ist allerdings wahr. Kein Grund also, hier dermaßen auf die **** zu hauen! 



> Man sollte erstmal Konsole gezockt haben bevor man solch einen Blödsinn wie du verzapft.



 

MFG


----------



## imperator66 (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Die Xbox 360 ist da - auch etwas für Sie?*



> Konsolen und der PC Bereich werden auf kurz oder lang miteinander verschmelzen, aber zur jetzigen Zeit gibt es für beide eine Daseinsberechtigung.



Sehe ich im Moment genauso.

Nur selbst würde ich mir keine Konsole kaufen, egal welche weil man mit dem Ding nur zocken kann und nichts anderes, da ist mir im Moment der PC mit seiner Vielseitigkeit doch lieber.
Sicherlich irgendwann kann die Konsole das auch aber dann ist es meiner Meinung nach keine Konsole mehr sonderen schlicht weg ein PC in einen Konsolengehäuse, mehr nicht.


----------



## Mephisto18m (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Die Xbox 360 ist da - auch etwas für Sie?*

da fehlen 2 Punkte in der Umfrage:

Ja, aber erst, wenn sie leiser gemacht werden kann.

Ja, aber erst, wenn "Chiptuning" möglich ist.


----------



## Lord_Rancor (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Die Xbox 360 ist da - auch etwas für Sie?*



			
				Mephisto18m am 09.01.2006 01:26 schrieb:
			
		

> da fehlen 2 Punkte in der Umfrage:
> 
> Ja, aber erst, wenn sie leiser gemacht werden kann.
> 
> Ja, aber erst, wenn "Chiptuning" möglich ist.



und es fehlt eindeutig:

Ja, aber erst, wenn mein Gehirn langsam Schimmel ansetzt.


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Die Xbox 360 ist da - auch etwas für Sie?*

[x] Nein, ich spiele ausschließlich am PC


----------



## gliderpilot (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Die Xbox 360 ist da - auch etwas für Sie?*

[X]Mir reicht meine bisherige Konsole

Das gute alte Super Nintendo  (aber auch nicht sehr oft  )


----------



## Moe-Output (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Die Xbox 360 ist da - auch etwas für Sie?*



			
				imperator66 am 05.01.2006 08:59 schrieb:
			
		

> > Konsolen und der PC Bereich werden auf kurz oder lang miteinander verschmelzen, aber zur jetzigen Zeit gibt es für beide eine Daseinsberechtigung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eine konsole ist ja quasi auch ein standartisierter "pc". Mal abgesehen von dem fehlenden os. Ansonsten ist es aber vom aufbau her das gleiche. Der vorteil ist ebend, dass wesentlich leichter dafür zu programmieren ist, da die hardware in jedem gerät die gleiche bleibt. Der nachteil ist aber allerdings, dass man eine konsole (noch) nicht aufrüsten kann und somit über jahre mit der gleiche hardware spielt, das macht der preis aber wieder gut. Man kann sich ja nach 2 jahren ein neueres modell kaufen. Kostet ungefair soviel, wie eine anständige graka für den pc.

Ich spiel aber trotzallem außschließlich am pc. Ganz einfach, weil ich die meiste zeit ego-shooter online im mp spiele und da kommt eine konsole mit ihrem joypad noch in 10 jahren nicht ran. Und da ich meistens eh nur 1 - 2 shooter über jahre hinweg wirklich durchgehend spiele, brauch ich auch nicht all zu oft aufrüsten.


----------



## Ein-Mensch (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Die Xbox 360 ist da - auch etwas für Sie?*



			
				Moe-Output am 10.01.2006 12:16 schrieb:
			
		

> imperator66 am 05.01.2006 08:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hmm wenn man auch maus und tastatur für ne konsole benutzten kann (geht das net schon bei der 360???) dann würde ich auch ernsthaft mal an so nem ding überlegen. denn im vergleich zum pc sind sie ja doch deutlich billiger bei gleicher leistung aber mit dem nachteil (noch) nicht vorhandenen aufrüstbarkeit und übertaktbarkeit. außerdem sind sie ja auch nicht so vielseitig aber der preis macht das ja wieder wett


----------

